# Help with a Craftsman Router Model 315.275000



## nbat42 (May 25, 2005)

I hope some one out there has some advice. I have a Craftsman Router Model 315.275000. I have noticed that the locking mechanism that controls the depth of the router bit doesn't really lock. I've cleaned the thing I have even taken it apart to determine the problem and it comes down to the fact that it doesn't clamp hard enough. So I was hoping someone out there had some ideas on how to clamp the thing in place in an effort to keep the bit depth from changing while I'm in the middle of routing. I don't want to toss the thing it was a gift. But I gotta tell you I am really dissappointed in the quality of this thing. Sears was no help. Thanks in advance for any ideas on how to fix the problem.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I had that problem. Had to tighten and loosen the lock until it was right. But it was never quite right. After that I couldn't turn the adjuster took it to sears to see what they could do with it. The service call was over the price of the router so I dumpstered it sorry guys but I had it with it. Traded it in for a nice 690 pc best move I've ever made.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I have heard about this problem on certain Craftsman routers and this might be the one...... I once heard it called a "SAR" or self adjusting router. I went to the sears parts site and had a look..... can't see much from the sketch. Without having one to look at I can't tell if one could make some improvements to the way the locking is done but that would be a good place to start.

I would think that a complaint to the product safety people might be a good idea.... a general recall might be in order.

If you still want to get some use from it..... now don't give me that silly look.... duct tape might just do it. Get the height set..... one wrap of tape and it shouldn't be twisting any more........

Option 2 might be to remove the knob it has for tighnening and replace it with a worm gear band clamp.

Hey you get what you pay for here now don't you.

Ed


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I have an old Craftsman Router that has the Wing nut to tighten it but it will still slide out of place unless I use channel locks to tighten the nut. I thought about using a hose clamp to stop it from moving. But since buying my new Bosch Router I have not tried making any changes to see what will work.


----------



## nbat42 (May 25, 2005)

*Thank you all*

Looks like its too the trash. Thanks for your help.


----------



## nbat42 (May 25, 2005)

I like to note that while I was dissappointed with the product I went to sears yesterday and they replaced it no questions asked. I was surprized considering it was over a year old. While their products aren't the greatest, I was pleasently surprized by their service. I also noteced they don't sell a router with a depth lock like the one I returned.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

nbat42 said:


> I like to note that while I was dissappointed with the product I went to sears yesterday and they replaced it no questions asked. I was surprized considering it was over a year old. While their products aren't the greatest, I was pleasently surprized by their service. I also noteced they don't sell a router with a depth lock like the one I returned.


 Hey it never hurts to take things back to the store and see what happens in a situation like this. Well done!

Ed


----------

